# New NPT



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Planted my 3 gallon eclipse today. It seems like something is missing, but I can't put my finger on it. 










Now, I just need to figure out who I want in there, or if I should get a new betta for the tank. My LFS had this ADORABLE veiltail in today, who looks like he will marble out red, and he had a black bandit mask ;-). I wanted to walk out with him but refrained from bringing home a new betta. :-D

Any comments or suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

I would like to see a tall rock or piece of driftwood in your tank, to the left where it will hide the filter and heater.

Looks very nice....good job resisting that impulse betta purchase, it is very hard to do


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks good!
I would tie moss to that structure but I always want to tie moss to everything I can. 
Good for you for going with sn NPT! I had all the intentions in the world of doing that with my tanks but when I got my soil it was infested with fruit flies and that just killed the illusion for me. 
My plants are high maintenance and have been doing well without the soil but we'll see.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love it! I think some Cabomba would be a great addition to that back, left corner. It grows fast, is easy to cut a piece off and just stick into the substrate, and my bettas love sleeping in it.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is an updated pic.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice! Looks zen.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great! The Cabomba you added to the back was a good touch.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks very nice  I like to plant every space of open ground so i would put hairgrass maybe in the front to fill it in but I think it also looks nice now maybe a few smooth rocks to accent the little rock temple...


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I really like the rearrangement of the plants. I would also switch the placement of the lantern structure and the low rock. Generally, having something dead centre is less pleasing to the eye than having it deliberately off centre. 

I have the same lantern in my 5.5 gallon. I'll try to get a photo to show you my tank set up.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Creat, I know what you mean. I need to get something to shove in front there, but I'm not sure what I want. I'm not going to be dosing anything so I need a low key plant to just chill out. 

I have some random pebbles so maybe I'll just drop those in until I figure out what I want to plant.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I had good sucess with micro sword in eclipse systems ... but you have to be happy looking at it thats the important thing


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

inuudo said:


> I really like the rearrangement of the plants. I would also switch the placement of the lantern structure and the low rock. Generally, having something dead centre is less pleasing to the eye than having it deliberately off centre.
> 
> I have the same lantern in my 5.5 gallon. I'll try to get a photo to show you my tank set up.


I'm not sure what I am doing with that center front portion of the tank. I definitely do need to play with that decoration a bit. I kind of threw it in after how bland it looked with just plants. I'll try moving it off to the side to see if it looks any better.  

I definitely need to find a plant for that open area though.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

It has been almost three weeks, and the tank is doing really well. I've tweaked the plant placement a little bit, and am now just waiting for more growth. It's really cool to watch how fast everything is growing! ;-)


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

Marimo!


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I want my next tank to look like this... I'm a beginner so I only have fake silk plants...boooo! I would love this tank!!! But am clueless as how to start.


----------

